# Raking Fleas??



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Lets say an advid fisherman, just not surf fisherman, was to go surf fishing! Perhaps he wanted fresh fleas? He has no traditional rake, how would he scrape up a few? He has heard you should look for a break between the second sand bar and try his luck there?? Any advise for this possible surf fisherman?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Look for break for fishing or fleas? I've found no correlation between breaks and fleas. Just look down the beach as the sheen recedes back into the water. Look for little "V's". Scoop the out with your hands and throw them up the beach. Then grab them as the scurry.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Look for bubbles coming out of the sand and bumps in the sand.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Something I was taught was search for fleas where the beach comes to a curve


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Drill a shit-ton of 3/8" holes in a bucket, and use a shovel to put sand in the bucket and rinse it out using the surf.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I used a kitchen colander for years, until one day I saw someone using a rake.*


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Good lord that is a real rake in that video!!! I wouldn't be able to carry any gear if I had to carry that giant thing


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Use the rake...you'll be greatful you have it. It saves your back. I will possibly be surf fishing sometime in the PM this week after work, so if you want to join me you're more than welcome too. I have plenty of gear, so if you want to bring anything it's up to you. This is an open invitation to anyone. The healthiest beach I've found in the area is Opal. Caught a 12" Pomp there yesterday. I wasn't fishing the beach correctly though...it was a family outing, and I didn't want to have to run 150 yards to my rods where the closest rip current was. I wanted the shade of the pavilian. lol. This week though, I'm going to put in the extra effort to cast into the rip current...Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## Pomponius Maximus (Apr 12, 2013)

yep,....use the rake,...caught 12 on first rake this morning.....in shallow surf........:thumbsup:


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

What day(s) are you planning on going YRM? I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

As a kid we'd just scoop them up through the sand with our hands. Not really efficient, but if you saw the v- pattern in the sand...

A GREAT post from a couple years ago.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f30/sandfles-17414/index7/

Jim


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

*Wednesday or Thursday night pomp round up!*



Salt4Lifer said:


> What day(s) are you planning on going YRM? I was thinking the same thing.


It would be either Wednesday or Thursday. Tomorrow I need to drop some Senators off for some maintenance, and pick the dogs up...I also need to build a trap for a BIG Raccoon that has made off with several of our chickens, and a pet rabbit. Wednesday, I'll need to get some lines wet though. I'd be more than happy to have someone to learn some more from! Please PM me so we can coordinate! I'll bring 8 surf rods. Two rakes, and some replacement pomp rigs. Anyone is welcome! If you find the spot where I'd set up my rods before I get there, then you know what you're doing and deserve the fish! Lol...see y'all out there...somewhere. Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Jim thats what I,was looking for. My kids need the salt,water, salt air, salt anythung to help them. so if we spend thirty minutes at,waters edge to bait one rod, time well spent. thankyou all for the offers and helpful advice


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I can hear it know... 

"Son, I need a sand flea... go get me one." Then all heck breaks loose along the beach.

Some days though you'll have a pile of 'em and not a bite. the next day "Dad, you don't use 'em anyway..."

Offer a nickel for big ones. A dime if they're bored.

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

PS... you'll have to show the youngun's that they sorta pinch but don't bite as you catch them. 

Jim


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

How bout this for the left overs?


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Yellowrivermudder said:


> It would be either Wednesday or Thursday. Tomorrow I need to drop some Senators off for some maintenance, and pick the dogs up...I also need to build a trap for a BIG Raccoon that has made off with several of our chickens, and a pet rabbit. Wednesday, I'll need to get some lines wet though. I'd be more than happy to have someone to learn some more from! Please PM me so we can coordinate! I'll bring 8 surf rods. Two rakes, and some replacement pomp rigs. Anyone is welcome! If you find the spot where I'd set up my rods before I get there, then you know what you're doing and deserve the fish! Lol...see y'all out there...somewhere. Tight lines!!! YRM


I'll send a PM. Wed or Thurs is good!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Lmao,Jim. I,will reward myself with a cool green label adult beverage, kids can be rewarded with presence of Dad!!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

WOW! Never occurred to me to eat them! haha. Most likely because I have a shellfish allergy. I will get my wife to try em! haha

Ooop.. Shae says "No"...


----------

